# Permits



## jcrainshaw (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been waiting for my partnership permit for 6 months, does anyone have any suggestions on ways to speed this process up?


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

You can try to call to the Customer Service telephone line but it does not guarantee they will help you to speed the process. But at least you can make sure they didnt lose your application...


----------



## jcrainshaw (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks I will see if that works!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's the link from the forum where you can get the number to call and to lodge a complaint as well. I hope it'll help you!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...th-africa/92805-spousal-visa-work-permit.html


----------

